# SEAFOOD DISH



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

What is your favorite seafood dish? Cooked on a smoker or over fire.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

BBQ'ed Shrimp would be right up there!


----------



## BirdDog25 (Oct 24, 2007)

*seafood*

I usually make this as an appetizer but I enjoy grilling bacon wrapped shrimp stuffed with some cream cheese and a sliced jalepeno, topped with whatever seasoning you like. Always goes over well with company


----------



## Pete Rose (Jun 21, 2005)

Gotta luv some oysters! 

I've never made them personally so don't ask for the recipe, but they're awesome!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Blacktip shark is good grilled, and you can put a little BBQ sauce on it and it kinda tastes like pork...


----------



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

simple oyster rec. 1/2 shell over grill w/a little cilantra grated cheese and a shot of fresh lime or lemon. you'll know when there rdy to eat


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

OYSTERS en BROCHETTE, 3dozen oyters,1 stick marg. 6 slices bacon, 1cup bread crumbs. tonys seasoning,6 skewers,6 inches long. Cut bacon in pieces same length as oysters; alternate pieces of bacon and oysters on skewers,6 on each. season then dip filled skewers in bread crumbs, then in melted marg.Cook 5 to 10 minutes until bacon is crisp over hot coals. Scallops and clams can be used instead of oysters.ENJOY COOP.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

one of my shrimp recipes

large shrimp
jalapenos
shredded cheese of choice
bottle of hawaiian marinade
tooth picks (soaked in water)
bacon


i usually head/peel shrimp (leave tail on) and put in marinade for about 30 mins. cut both ends of the jalapenos and hollow it out. take the marinated shrimp and slip it through the jalapeno (like a sleeve) and stuff the inside with the shredded cheese. then finally wrap it up w/ the bacon and stick it with a couple of toothpicks to hold it all together. then just grill them to perfection.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

oysters and beer , 


It's easy - eat a Raw oyster take a drink of cold beer repeat as necessary.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

still think it is hard to beat a scored whole flounder with garlic butter. also shark in a homemade honey dijon marinade that is brushed with excess marinade turns out great.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Shrimp and lemon fish are at the top of the list, followed by redfish, then comes tuna then dolphin and the list goes on & on & on


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*Double Serrano Scallops*

This one has everything you could want in grilled seafood. It has a relatively high WOW factor, almost everybody likes scallops, it's easy to prepare and quick to cook.

Buy 'Dry' scallops, if you can't get them press the water out of the water added ones. Pull the small side muscle off the scallop and discard. Wrap the scallop in Serrano ham. Prosciutto, pancetta or even plain old bacon work too but you lose the cool name and your Wow factor goes down hwell: Insert seeded Serrano pepper strips into the scallop. Check a strip for hotness and use as many as is prudent. Season with salt and fresh ground pepper. Sear the serrano ham sides in a skillet before grilling the scallops. Just turn them on edge and roll as needed but don't try and cook the scallop. Baste both scallop faces with butter/oil and grill no more than 2 minutes per side on a hot fire. Serve and dazzle your diners.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

*Recipe*

Red Snapper on the halfshell is pretty hard to beat. A little spray butter, lemon, a very light dusting of onion and garlic powder, and a little Tony's cooked over mesquite for about 18 minutes.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

*Recipe*

Buffalo shrimp are hard to beat as well. Marinate in an olive oil vinagrette with crushed red pepper and grill for a few minutes. Turn and baste with 1/2 Franks Buffalo Wing sauce and 1/2 mild (plain) BBQ sauce. They only take a few minutes! Adjust the heat to your liking by diluting with BBQ sauce or making hotter with more Franks!


----------

